# African And North European Wood



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello guys,

this is a combination of black ebony and baltic masur birch - maybe a variation of my "Black Shooter". Laminated on my "boomerang wood", finished with....lineseed oil








It was hard to keep the birch wood clean from the black ebony dust while sanding, but finally - I just like the result.
Here are a few pics:

































Hope you like the shooter too!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

_A real looker from a great craftsman yet again._


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is some incredible skill that you have to make something to that quality and that beauty.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a great master piece coming from a master shooter. Torsten's slingshots are unique and he is the best shooter in the forum. Saludos







.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Just one word -- Gorgeous -- Tex


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! that looks superb.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Amazing slingshots for sure. I could stare at them for long periods of time especially in the flesh. 
I'd want to gain a level of shooting proficiency before taking those out, as a fork hit would be very disheartening.









sean


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW that is amazing, lovely piece!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you do spectacular work Torsten


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Outstanding craftsmanship.....I only wish I had the patience and finesse to accomplish such details.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BIG PAPA said:


> Outstanding craftsmanship.....I only wish I had the patience and finesse to accomplish such details.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Your work is a pleasure to behold.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning work! Great catapult.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

the shaping skills you have are astounding!! such unique style


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, how cool is that?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master Torsten, "WOW" ............ I'll dream with her.

Greetings .... Alf


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Nice Craftsmanship. Well Done


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

It don't get any better than this. Pure beauty!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

If anyone was wondering what the word elegance means, well now you know!!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Objet d'art! Absolutely a masterpiece!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Downright sexy!
Love it.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

absolutely stunning.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very pretty. I like the fork interior and it's probably my favorite type... when I use a finger/thumb brace grip on a standard round interior my finger will extend a little into the fork's inside gap, unless I use wide fork tips... but with that type of interior shape my finger does not extend into the gap.
Plus on your slingshots, the shape seems to enhance symmetry and aesthetics.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Excellent craftmanship!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your nice comments!
It is great to get such a positive feedback in the worlds largest slingshot forum!!

Thanks and
best regards
Torsten


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW is that sleek!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

very nice contrast

beautiful.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

I love it.
It is... it is... WOW.


----------



## Sigprosssss (Nov 26, 2011)

I said it before and i am saying it again, YOU ARE THE BEST, superb quality, superb design, superb finishing, Superb, color matching

Very well done ..... my friend.

Regards
Amr


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Since I am the one who purchased this slingshot I have to say this is one beautiful and awesome slingshot. Great craftsmanship. Torsten's work is outstanding and this is a great shooter. It was a real pleasure dealing with Torsten.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Congratulations! rlmlam


----------



## Sigprosssss (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulation !! rlmlam
Please use it with caution and enjoy shooting


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Remarkable.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

slingshot porn.

-f00bs


----------

